# Thinking about a laptop.



## maxpayne_lhp

Well, since sharing a computer with these little kids becomes such a big problem for me recently X( and I will need it anyway for college, I'm thinking about a laptop.
Hope that many people here have experience with laptop computers 
For academic use, I think it's a good idea to pick up a cheap one. 
Furthermore, I'm thinking about a Dell since a friend of mine suggest that it's cheap and reliable.
What do you guys think?
I appreciate your help!


----------



## DUSTIN323

Dell is reliable and priced good. My brother has a Dell desktop and he likes it. I have a Sony Vaio laptop and I love it.


----------



## Georgia Peach

My next puter will be a Dell laptop too! I know several people who own Dells - I just ordered my mom one last month. I done tons and tons of research online for months and I personally didnt find a better deal for the money than what you get with Dell. Also, before you order, be sure to do a web search for Dell Free Shipping coupons - that is if they are not offering it at the time you order...


----------



## fishfreaks

We have a dell laptop and have had nothing but problems since we've gotten it. I've had numerous people tell us that next time to confront them before we make a purchase! I was also told that dell makes cheap parts that don't last long. I know it's the last time I personally will ever buy a dell


----------



## Reefneck

As an A+ Certified Computer Technician, I can not feel right about telling you to "Go To Dell".

What I can tell you is that AOpen or Acer make excellent laptops on the inexpensive side and as one poster already mentioned, The Sony Vaio is an excellent laptop as well.


----------



## cucci67

fishfreaks said:


> We have a dell laptop and have had nothing but problems since we've gotten it. I've had numerous people tell us that next time to confront them before we make a purchase! I was also told that dell makes cheap parts that don't last long. I know it's the last time I personally will ever buy a dell


Dell, and all the other companies that make computers or laptops DO NOT actually make the parts. All they do is buy parts from various foreign manufacturers. Some companies such as toshiba make harddrives that they put into their laptops, and sony with their optical drives. Other than that its all just putting parts together.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Well even if they're not manufacturing the parts their selves they could stil be cheap parts. My dad's company bought Avertec laptops for a few people and like out of the 6 they ordered 2 messed up my dad's the keyboards all screwed up and another one the harddrive messed up.


----------



## Lexus

I have a HP Compaq NC6000, which college issued to us since we are a laptop initiative campus. I personally love the thing to death although it wasnt cheap. I would highly suggest getting an HP of some sort with 512MB its so much faster than a 256


----------



## shev

Dell are pretty crappy, but real cheap.

alienware are the best of the best, though pricey.


----------



## fishfreaks

cucci67 said:


> Dell, and all the other companies that make computers or laptops DO NOT actually make the parts. All they do is buy parts from various foreign manufacturers. Some companies such as toshiba make harddrives that they put into their laptops, and sony with their optical drives. Other than that its all just putting parts together.


Although that may be true, they are still crappy.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow... too many ideas... friends and family suggest me a Dell, then an IBM and tell me not to buy a hp... 
What do you think about an IBM?
Thanks again,


----------



## DUSTIN323

Well also you gotta remember lower price=lower quality higher price=higher quality I thinK hps are crappy but lexus says she loves hers the only hp Ive used was bottom line so that kinda explains it. So what Im saying is good companies make lower line and higher line products. You get what you pay for


----------



## Damon

As an A+ certified tech, and one who has his MCSE +I and cisco certs )and many other useless ones like the ones I just named) any name brand laptop is about the same. They are all made of the same parts. You are paying more for a name in most cases. One thing to remember, its best to spen more now than later. Laptop upgrades are costly, and not always plyable. Get more ram, and a better video card as well as more expandability and you'll be fine. Some companies have better customer service than others. Thats a good selling point. Anyone who has had a problem will tell you. Don't skimp on the processor. Raw power will win hands down anytime.


----------



## Reefneck

Simpte said:


> As an A+ certified tech, and one who has his MCSE +I and cisco certs )and many other useless ones like the ones I just named)


Since you aimed that at me directly and YOU feel useless with them, I'm sorry.

I also have MCSE, Am a MCP, Am Net + Certified and own my own business in computers! I do NOT feel useless!

The only reason I even mentioned any certs was to demonstrate that I at least know something. 

I won't justify your assault on my statement with anything further and I won't bother replying to this thread again.


----------



## 2complicated

i dont own one but 1.1 GHz processor is good enough if you dont play games or any multimedia stuff.....


----------



## sonofbreeder

Dell laptops are good i have one at work and my dad has a hp that i use to use that was pretty good but the hard drive kicked out on it but other then that it was a good laptop. i would like to know where you plan on going to get the laptop and what your price range is so i could maybe help you pick one out as i do work on computers.


----------



## blixem

Having delt with this question multiple times in the last few years, and having the background to honestly believe I can give you a valid answer on the Dell laptops:

The higher end models, such as the Inspiron series are usually well built, reliable laptops, and the people that swear by Dell laptops have usually owned these.

The lower in Latitude series is your standard low end laptop, and no matter what company you go with, you will NOT be satisfied with this in the long run. Almost *every* one that complains about their Dell laptop being a P.O.S. has one of these lower end models.


----------



## DUSTIN323

/\Exactly what I was saying Blixem/\


----------



## Osiris

Here's something i will tell you. I spent the big bucks on a Sony Vaio it was in the shop more then i had it! It has a poor job on the soddering the power thingy to the mother board thingy.
After two years of repairs best buy's warranty finally issued me out a credit for $1,300, i spent $300 more and bought a HP Pavailion, it is a awesome, very durable labtop. Built in wireless internet, dvd burner, HD Screen, just awesome! Problem with labtops is like Sony they have to be sent to the manufacturer every single time needs to be fixed and takes 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Georgia Peach

DUSTIN323 said:


> Well also you gotta remember lower price=lower quality higher price=higher quality I thinK hps are crappy but lexus says she loves hers the only hp Ive used was bottom line so that kinda explains it. So what Im saying is good companies make lower line and higher line products. You get what you pay for



My desktop is an HP Pavillion and its been no trouble at all. it trips me out to hear what you all say about Dell - Ive never known anyone to have problems with them. Guess it just depends on what line of product you go with.. :?


----------



## DUSTIN323

Well also the bottom line is everysone's different it really depends what ur needs are


----------



## fish_doc

Most laptops are the same. I agree you need to buy the power up front. Big processor and lots of ram, big harddrive, and such. By doing such you will make your laptop worth somthing longer and it will take longer to become outdated. I am running a pentium 2 processor that I am just now thinking about getting a new setup. Any way you go you need to look into a laptop cooler. They are only about 20 bucks and although they seem very cheap they do a suprizing job at keeping a laptop cool. I ended up buying for all 3 of our laptops.

Oh yea. 2 of them are IBM brand and one is a toshiba and we have had very few problems with any of them. That is very good considering their age. Most of the problems were software related not hardware.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Thanks guys... I will spend time studying what to buy.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Hey they have HP Pavilion ZV6201CL on sale at Cosco: $800
What do you think?


----------



## fishfreaks

blixem said:


> The higher end models, such as the Inspiron series are usually well built, reliable laptops, and the people that swear by Dell laptops have usually owned these.


We have an inspiron and still say its JUNK


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I'd go for an HP!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well... I've been staying up late communicating with a nerdy friend of mine and we finally end up with this model:
*hp Pavilion ze2000z
*
*
Processor* AMD Turion(TM) 64 ML-28 (1.6GHz/512KB L2 Cache) edit 
*Display* 15.0" TFT XGA (1024x768) edit 
*Graphics Card* ATI RADEON(R) XPRESS 200M edit 
*Memory* 512MB DDR SDRAM (2x256MB) edit 
*Hard Drive* 60 GB 4200 RPM Hard Drive edit 
*Primary CD/DVD Drive* FREE Upgrade from DVD to DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive!! edit 
*Networking* 54g(TM) 802.11b/g WLAN w/ 125HSM/SpeedBooster(TM) edit 
*Primary Battery* 6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery edit 
*Productivity Software* Microsoft(R) Works/Money edit 
*Accessories* Earbud Headphones with In-Line Volume Control edit 

Price: $845 
And I am wondering why they don't charge the 6% Michigan tax 
Do you think it looks good?
If yes, We're gonna act on it.


----------



## DUSTIN323

Well if that fits your everyday needs, you like the manufacturer, and it's in your price range (which seems pretty good) then get I say get it. Whether some say hps bad or good that's why they make chocolate & vanilla.


----------



## sonofbreeder

look pretty good but my job just got 1 just like that for $200


----------

